# SE PA Full time Shop Technician/Plow truck Operator.



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

I am currently unemployed. And looking for a snow removal company/landscape company that is looking for a full time in-house Shop Mechanic/Technician to care for and maintain all their trucks/plows/mowers/trailer/etc and Plow Truck Operator in the winter. 

I have experience as a plow truck operator from the 2009/2010 and 2010/2011 seasons. I also have about 6 years of automotive experience. I have degrees in automotive technology.

I currently have a heavy duty truck but do not have a plow on it yet (losing a job put a damper on plow purchase). so I can also do the hauling/towing if needed. and I wont get stuck making it to work.

PM me if I can join your business team. I am responsible and capable of getting done the job put in front of me. I can provide a full resume and references at request.

Thank you 
Jason


----------



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

still looking for a job. If you know of someone or a company that may be interested please pass the information on to them or contact me with their information for me to contact them. Thank you in advanced.


----------



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Bump, Still looking and available


----------



## SNOWPLOWBUZZ (Oct 17, 2009)

where r u located?


----------



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Im located just outside Doylestown.


----------



## SNOWPLOWBUZZ (Oct 17, 2009)

Which town?


----------



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Chalfont .


----------



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

To the top.


----------



## SNOWPLOWBUZZ (Oct 17, 2009)

Bmw you can pm me. I have a spot for one reliable driver for every storm driving one of my trucks...


----------



## SNOWPLOWBUZZ (Oct 17, 2009)

I need some one close to NE Philadelphia and willow grove to drive one of our company trucks


----------



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Still looking for a full time position as a shop technician


----------

